# Bad idea saving with PTSB?



## Ryan (22 Dec 2012)

I have about 20k or so in a 21 day investment deposit account with TSB earning 1% which was just over €100 after DIRT this year. It seems foolish to leave it there at that rate but im relectant to move to a diffrent bank because I dont want to have too many accounts. Already have 2 savings accounts and a current a/c.
Are there any decent PTSB products that allow you access to your money or should I be looking at a state savings product?


----------



## Lightning (22 Dec 2012)

Hi Ryan, 

Firstly, take your money out of that legacy account paying a pathetic 1.00%. 

PTSB pay 3.00% on their Online Notice 40 Account, which requires 40 days notice for access. 

PTSB pay 2.50% on their Online Instant Access account. 

PTSB pay 3.50% on their Online Regular Saver account. 

Have you read the 3 best buy threads?


----------



## Ryan (22 Dec 2012)

CiaranT said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> . PTSB pay 3.00% on their Online Notice 40 Account, which requires 40 days notice for access.
> 
> ...


The only one of these thats really an option is the online instant access account because I want easy access and im not in a position to commit to a regular amount so thats the other two ruled out
How does the online instant access account stand up against the an post saving certs/bonds?
I had a quick look at the best buys but i'll have a good read of that before I decide anything.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dec 2012)

Ryan said:


> How does the online instant access account stand up against the an post saving certs/bonds?



You have said that you want instant access? To get the best return on the State Savings products you need to lock for 3 years+.


----------



## Connard (25 Dec 2012)

Ryan said:


> The only one of these thats really an option is the online instant access account because I want easy access and im not in a position to commit to a regular amount so thats the other two ruled out
> How does the online instant access account stand up against the an post saving certs/bonds?
> I had a quick look at the best buys but i'll have a good read of that before I decide anything.



You could put all the money into the instant access and then feed it into the regular saver every month. Once you have everything in there you can reduce the amount you save every month to as little as €1 a month.


----------



## Ryan (5 Aug 2013)

Well I'm only doing something about this now because I just haven't had time to think about it properly. Having taken advice from the bank and read the best buys thread I think I have decided what to do.
There is now €29,000 in the account. I'm going to split this into two new accounts. A 12 month interest first with a fixed lump sum of €19,000 and the remaining €10,000 into the bonus booster account which I can save into.
I can make 2 withdrawals per year from the bonus booster so that gives me some access to funds should I need it.
These accounts are both with PTSB.


----------

